# Whats your Lasiodora size ??



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 7, 2015)

My 7" Female molted this month. I was wondering what size your adult female's were , of which species.
My LP is currently my largest T. Pokies are next in legspan, or phamphos. A Brock is smaller now.
My female LP is about 8" , my LD is 6" so far not full grown. Klugi is still about 3-4" little baby ::. I have more but I am not sure of there sex.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 7, 2015)

alas both my sexed fm and susp male lasis [fm lp male ld] are pushing 4-4.5" after about almost a yr... even my brachies have grown just as fast lmao... my largest is a fm gbb at 5+ and genic fm at 5ish folowed by a irminia pen male pushing 5 as well [ofc no idea on real size because of his hide]


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 11, 2015)

I intended on this to be a survey on how big These Ts get .:biggrin:

WHats your largest ?LP


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 11, 2015)

yea i kinda did too XD but apparently its not working like that =[


----------



## Dave Marschang (Jul 11, 2015)

my L.P.  is well over 12" and is no where near as aggressive or skittish as a T.blondi!

lol im kidding mine are just about 1.5" but the above statement is what I was being told when trying to decide on a first T and why I headed to the expo in the first place, I was also told they were one of the fastest growing T's in the world and could hit 4" their first year. my B.vagans grew way faster. I bought 4- 2nd instar L.p.'s. all four could have sat on my thumbnail together comfortably, now nine months later they are still tiny.
AND my non aggressive L.p.'s are absolutely my most aggressive NW T's. 

Their whole life is a lie!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a 6" female, and a 3.5" LD (unsexed).  Then I have about 50 1" slings.

I used to have a 7.5" female, but sold her off when I moved.  The biggest one I've seen in person is 8.5".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Jul 11, 2015)

I have 3 LPs which I got at the end of Aug last year, so a couple weeks short of 11 months ago. They were listed as 1/4 slings, but really a bit bigger. The 3rd just molted today, and if they aren't 4 inches now, they're pretty close. I chose them after reading how big they got, how fast they'd grow, and that they'd always be out and about doing something. All very true, except 'up to 11 inches!' is now understood to be a huge exaggeration. Whatever size they reach will be fine. They're awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 11, 2015)

My AF maxed out at 7", which I suspect falls within the norm.  I'm sure some hit 8".  But there's at least 10 genera with species that get 8", so the fascination with LP's for size is kind of ridiculous.  What better way for a dealer to sell LP slings than by enhancing the adult size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 11, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> My AF maxed out at 7", which I suspect falls within the norm.  I'm sure some hit 8".  But there's at least 10 genera with species that get 8", so the fascination with LP's for size is kind of ridiculous.  What better way for a dealer to sell LP slings than by enhancing the adult size.


That was actually the reason I bought mine back in 2004, it was listed as 10-12" as an adult, lol.  When it only got to 7.5" after 5 years, I thought I did something wrong (well, turns out I did plenty wrong back then, but it still reached its full size).  Looking back, its amazing what's available today that was just a pipe dream 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Jul 11, 2015)

A sore subject.

My biggest was 5.5 inches. And my favorite tarantula. But he died right after molting.

His sister however is 4.5" and she's been in pre molt for like 6 months now. Literally she's eaten 2 crickets since about February.

She was in her hide today. I'm hoping to molt and make some gainz.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 12, 2015)

I wonder if specimens with more mice, roaches or big food items get bigger. Id power-feed my big species , to get them big.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 12, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I wonder if specimens with more mice, roaches or big food items get bigger. Id power-feed my big species , to get them big.


mine only get roaches i dont use crix  roaches size of abd sometimes a lil bigger  still small after a yr lmao


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I wonder if specimens with more mice, roaches or big food items get bigger. Id power-feed my big species , to get them big.


Tarantulas keep growing throughout their lives, although it slows down.  I don't know that a lot of food makes them bigger in the long run or just gets them there faster.

---------- Post added 07-12-2015 at 05:44 AM ----------




dredrickt said:


> That was actually the reason I bought mine back in 2004, it was listed as 10-12" as an adult, lol.  When it only got to 7.5" after 5 years, I thought I did something wrong (well, turns out I did plenty wrong back then, but it still reached its full size).


I have w/c adult stirmi; they're 9-10" and growth is stopped (MM's) or slowed (AF's).  Theraphosa are easily the biggest spiders, so 10-12" for LP's is hard to believe.  It's a marketing tactic and it's worked well.  A 7-8" tarantula is impressive regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jul 12, 2015)

I was told my Sulawesi Blk would get 10 in but I'm unsure if this is true . Does anyone have an AF Sulawesi that big ?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 12, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I have w/c adult stirmi; they're 9-10" and growth is stopped (MM's) or slowed (AF's).  Theraphosa are easily the biggest spiders, so 10-12" for LP's is hard to believe.  It's a marketing tactic and it's worked well.  A 7-8" tarantula is impressive regardless.


you can say that again. a buddy has a ~8" klugi and god..makes me wish my genic would grow faster XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have to admit I have a particular fascination with large bodied terrestrials. my mature male LD hooked out at roughly 8.5 inches. He's sold and getting shipped Tuesday if the buyer doesn't back out. I want a T. stirmi but I'm hesitant because of the humidity needs of the genera. Something about these big tank looking species. I wish my GBBs could get that big!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 12, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> my mature male LD hooked out at roughly 8.5 inches. He's sold and getting shipped Tuesday if the buyer doesn't back out. I want a T. stirmi but I'm hesitant because of the humidity needs of the genera. Something about these big tank looking species. I wish my GBBs could get that big!!


1) Wow on LP size -- sounds like he's got an excellent chance at his pairing -- hope buyer won't back out -- sounds like good genes to pass along.
2) My issue too with T stirmi is humidity, I am afraid I will breed mites or fungus or something.  My newbiness will continue to hold me back on that one.
3) Agree with GBBs.  Mine is certainly a fave here.  So gorgeous!


----------



## cold blood (Jul 12, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Tarantulas keep growing throughout their lives, although it slows down.  I don't know that a lot of food makes them bigger in the long run or just gets them there faster.





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I wonder if specimens with more mice, roaches or big food items get bigger. Id power-feed my big species , to get them big.


My understanding is that a more abundant food supply when young does help a t maximize its size.   This is a quip from arachnologist Sam Marshall on the subject of feeding and its relationship to ultimate size:

"...you cannot over-feed a growing spider.  In fact, the more you feed a young tarantula, the faster and LARGER it will grow."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bipolar Spider (Jul 12, 2015)

My larger female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrDave (Jul 13, 2015)

cold blood said:


> My understanding is that a more abundant food supply when young does help a t maximize its size.   This is a quip from arachnologist Sam Marshall on the subject of feeding and its relationship to ultimate size:
> 
> "...you cannot over-feed a growing spider.  In fact, the more you feed a young tarantula, the faster and LARGER it will grow."


Its been 6 hours! Better go feed my LPs again!

JK, but I'm glad to hear that. I do feed my LPs more than many others do, from what I've read. Would love to post pics of a record setting LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 13, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> I have to admit I have a particular fascination with large bodied terrestrials. my mature male LD hooked out at roughly 8.5 inches. He's sold and getting shipped Tuesday if the buyer doesn't back out. I want a T. stirmi but I'm hesitant because of the humidity needs of the genera. Something about these big tank looking species. I wish my GBBs could get that big!!


I have to amend my measurements. He's right at 7 inches. Possibly 7.5 if he's fully stretched out. Sorry about the mis-measurement


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 13, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> I have to amend my measurements. He's right at 7 inches. Possibly 7.5 if he's fully stretched out. Sorry about the mis-measurement



Thank you.  Common mistake, many people mis-measure and tend to estimate on the high side with large spiders, adding an inch or two.  A true 9 or 10" spider is_ very _large, and definitely stands out in any collection.  If the rest of your spiders are 5 or 6", a 7" one seems really big.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mmfh (Jul 13, 2015)

My L.p just molted and finally hit 5" lol


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 13, 2015)

Doesn't only theraphosa get this big on average 9-11" there carapace is huge!!!Sadly after death of my Cyst stirmi, I had no  theraphosa  since.  





Poec54 said:


> Thank you.  Common mistake, many people mis-measure and tend to estimate on the high side with large spiders, adding an inch or two.  A true 9 or 10" spider is_ very _large, and definitely stands out in any collection.  If the rest of your spiders are 5 or 6", a 7" one seems really big.


Sling prices are a little out of my budget $100ea. I wish they were cheaper, but they must be really hard to breed(stirmi).


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Doesn't only theraphosa get this big on average 9-11" there carapace is huge!!!Sadly after death of my Cyst stirmi, I had no  theraphosa  since.  Sling prices are a little out of my budget $100ea. I wish they were cheaper, but they must be really hard to breed(stirmi).



11" is a big Theraphosa; from what I've seen, 9-10" is the norm, and that's huge.  There haven't been many stirmi hatched out in the US, and most of those may have been w/c females that came in gravid.  Breeding stirmi is the easy part; getting a sac and viable slings is tough.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah clearly a lot of species can max out at 10", but nothing has carpace size of Theraphosa, 11" is largest LS too..





Poec54 said:


> 11" is a big Theraphosa; from what I've seen, 9-10" is the norm, and that's huge.  There haven't been many stirmi hatched out in the US, and most of those may have been w/c females that came in gravid.  Breeding stirmi is the easy part; getting a sac and viable slings is tough.


I still like l Lasiodora genus better though , 2" smaller then goliath legspan and a lot hardier in general. I have Klugi , LD ,  and Lps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a L.P female thats 9 1/2 " But thats extreamly large for a LP


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 13, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> I have a L.P female thats 9 1/2 " But thats extreamly large for a LP



Can you post a pic next top a ruler?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Misty Day (Jul 13, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Can you post a pic next top a ruler?


+1, I highly doubt he has a 9 1/2" LP.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TsunamiSpike (Jul 13, 2015)

Just the one LP, sub adult female. Currently at around 4 inch dls, and most definitely in pre molt.


----------



## gobey (Jul 14, 2015)

MY GIRL FINALLY MOLTED! Hoping she's at 5+" Now. She looks much bigger than her last molt. I hope so since she was in pre molt for like 6 months. 

I can't wait to feed her again. That's the best art of having an LP.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 14, 2015)

gobey said:


> I can't wait to feed her again. That's the best art of having an LP.



Actually, a number of species like to eat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrDave (Jul 14, 2015)

gobey said:


> MY GIRL FINALLY MOLTED! Hoping she's at 5+" Now. She looks much bigger than her last molt. I hope so since she was in pre molt for like 6 months.
> 
> I can't wait to feed her again. That's the best art of having an LP.


Thats interesting. My LPs are around 4 inches now, but have never gone into such a long premolt. The longest was 3, maybe 4 weeks that ended in a molt last week. I suppose I should expect the rapid molt cycle to slow down at some point...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jul 14, 2015)

Bipolar Spider said:


> My larger female


WAOH!! That thing is huge!


----------



## pyro fiend (Jul 14, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Actually, a number of species like to eat.


+1 poecs right my lasis actually are honestly a fraction as fun to feed as my genic and smithi (and thats a B. Smithi believe it or not lol) as their feeding response is 10x more ravinous

---------- Post added 07-14-2015 at 03:14 PM ----------




MrDave said:


> Thats interesting. My LPs are around 4 inches now, but have never gone into such a long premolt. The longest was 3, maybe 4 weeks that ended in a molt last week. I suppose I should expect the rapid molt cycle to slow down at some point...


Could be his temps.. Or just hopefull premolt as both of mine are fed weekly and still are taking 4 months to molt lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Jul 16, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Actually, a number of species like to eat.





MrDave said:


> Thats interesting. My LPs are around 4 inches now, but have never gone into such a long premolt. The longest was 3, maybe 4 weeks that ended in a molt last week. I suppose I should expect the rapid molt cycle to slow down at some point...





pyro fiend said:


> +1 poecs right my lasis actually are honestly a fraction as fun to feed as my genic and smithi (and thats a B. Smithi believe it or not lol) as their feeding response is 10x more ravinous
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-14-2015 at 03:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...


This board needs a "summon Poec54" button.

I've come to realize many other species are piggy eaters too. Even my B. albopilosum sling loves to munch as he grows.

My poecs are finally getting some size too.



What I think may have influenced my LPs fast and even her siblings poor health. Is I wonder if I was OVERFEEDING My LPs. Thinking they needed much more than they did just because they were a larger and faster growing species.

I've honed my husbandry a lot since winter. I have dialed down food requirements for every T. But I haven't had to feed my LP since around March.

How many crickets a week should she eat?
1? 2?
More?

I think I fed them way too much. Thinking that term "always hungry garbage disposal" meant feed them lots of crickets 2x a week. 

My LPs were my 3rd Tarantulas. I bought them still very wet into the hobby. Thinking they were the "3rd largest Tarantulas" and would reach 10".

I know so much more now. And have her microclimate much better. 

I just haven't thought about food requirements until the other day. When I was informed I was probably overstuffing the LPs due to poor info as a beginner keeper.

I've noticed most my adult Ts now take 1 crix a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 16, 2015)

gobey said:


> This board needs a "summon Poec54" button.
> 
> I've come to realize many other species are piggy eaters too. Even my B. albopilosum sling loves to munch as he grows.
> 
> ...


I've had several slings now from several species and honestly I think you can't over feed a sling. They will grow when their nutritional needs are met I think. I think it was Poec that said you can't over feed a sling. I've found that's true. Since reading that I have fed my slings between two and five prey items per sling, every three days until they reach 2 - 3 inches. Their molt cycles have pretty much all been about 30 - 45 days. The ones that have reached 2.5 and 3 inches get fed 2 times per week and on average eat three smallish Dubia per feeding. All of them are healthy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> My understanding is that a more abundant food supply when young does help a t maximize its size.   This is a quip from arachnologist Sam Marshall on the subject of feeding and its relationship to ultimate size:
> 
> "...you cannot over-feed a growing spider.  In fact, the more you feed a young tarantula, the faster and LARGER it will grow."


Actually I brought this up already, even going as far as quoting a renowned arachnologist.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 16, 2015)

gobey said:


> This board needs a "summon Poec54" button.
> 
> I've come to realize many other species are piggy eaters too. Even my B. albopilosum sling loves to munch as he grows.
> 
> ...


+1
Ya I dont think they are the 3rd biggest T. 
7.5-8" so average.

I edited, post as I do not think LP can get 10" .


----------



## gobey (Jul 16, 2015)

No no no

How about a couple of 4 and 5 inch ones?

---------- Post added 07-17-2015 at 12:16 AM ----------

Like she just molted into this. This week. After not eating since mid winter. Her brother was bigger than her for 2 molts
 And he went into pre molt around the same time. But molted within a month. And died shortly after.  

But I don't think he was even this big when he died.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 16, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> What real proof is there that wild bloodlines of LP do not reach 9-10?? There is no proof.



We can make up sizes all day long and say everything's bigger in the wild.  Why stop at 10"?  Or we can acknowledge that average adult sizes have been exaggerated by people selling slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey (Jul 16, 2015)

Sorry phone rang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 16, 2015)

WHat's that, about a 25" long enclosure?   Its taking up a little more than half:?  Must be, what?  15":?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah I think they max out at 9" ? 7-8 is normal size. I havent seen A 9" One beside a ruler so I will say 8.5" is max proved size.


Poec54 said:


> We can make up sizes all day long and say everything's bigger in the wild.  Why stop at 10"?  Or we can acknowledge that average adult sizes have been exaggerated by people selling slings.


I know they do not ever reach 10" it is a sales tactic.



cold blood said:


> WHat's that, about a 25" long enclosure?   Its taking up a little more than half:?  Must be, what?  15":?


It is prob 7" Gobey can u place a ruler in the cage for reference. Try not to disturb your LP though.


----------



## gobey (Jul 17, 2015)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Yeah I think they max out at 9" ? 7-8 is normal size. I havent seen A 9" One beside a ruler so I will say 8.5" is max proved size.
> 
> I know they do not ever reach 10" it is a sales tactic.
> 
> It is prob 7" Gobey can u place a ruler in the cage for reference. Try not to disturb your LP though.


I have no idea where to find a ruler honestly. This pic is from yesterday. She's back to hiding in the log. She literally shed days ago.

I'd think she's more like 5.5"

I got her a year ago measured at 3.5"

This is the 2nd time she's molted in my care. The first time it barely looked like she grew. This time she looked like she did a cycle of Tarantula roids,


----------



## ratluvr76 (Jul 17, 2015)

gobey said:


> I have no idea where to find a ruler honestly. This pic is from yesterday. She's back to hiding in the log. She literally shed days ago.
> 
> I'd think she's more like 5.5"
> 
> ...


taranturoids... bwuahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Jul 17, 2015)

ratluvr76 said:


> taranturoids... bwuahaha


 she's taking the T Bol

---------- Post added 07-17-2015 at 02:55 AM ----------

T Bol
Get it
T 
Bol
T

T

?


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah I have any doubts my adult female LP will get past 8" mark , but they do grow slowly right? I think she is about 7.5" she grew a lot last molt I think 1./2".
I measured her not stretched well at 7" pre molt.
I have other Lps which I think will outgrow her, to be bigger.:biggrin: maybe pass 8" I hope, I love this species despite the fact they do not reach 10". 
I got a lot of juvy Lps around 4-6":coffee: around 10.

I would never consider a 7-8" T small, they are huge compaired to average 5" size of most my ts.


----------



## tarantula71 (Jul 17, 2015)

Mines is about 1.5 inches. Hopefully it'll be 5 inches by the end of the year.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 19, 2015)

When the subject of measuring comes up, I sometimes post a link to the snake measuring tool. It is reasonably accurate, and I suspect at least as accurate as most other methods when used properly. i use it  exclusively over trying to use a ruler. 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/snakemt/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom 13 (Jun 3, 2018)

It interesting to see how everyone thinks that a LP can not get to 10 inches.  Here is a pic of my LP next to a quarter just to give scale. We know a quarter is 1 inch in size.  Here you can see that her legs are not fully spread out and she is easily over 8. Her last molt showed that she was just shy of 9.  I am guessing many people are just going to say, I just happen to have a large LP.  Well,  I have seen larger.  So for all you saying that 7- 8 is the average,  I believe the average is 8+.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 3, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> It interesting to see how everyone thinks that a LP can not get to 10 inches.  Here is a pic of my LP next to a quarter just to give scale. We know a quarter is 1 inch in size.  Here you can see that her legs are not fully spread out and she is easily over 8. Her last molt showed that she was just shy of 9.  I am guessing many people are just going to say, I just happen to have a large LP.  Well,  I have seen larger.  So for all you saying that 7- 8 is the average,  I believe the average is 8+.


A quarter only works for scale on your side of the pond lol.

6"-7" is average, 8" is large, 9" is a freak (this is assuming that all the people claiming they have 9" LPs aren't actually full of it but until I see definitive proof of one then I'm assuming they are), 10" is a myth (if someone shows me a 10" LP in the flesh then I'll eat my SAF's next moult).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 3, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> It interesting to see how everyone thinks that a LP can not get to 10 inches.  Here is a pic of my LP next to a quarter just to give scale. We know a quarter is 1 inch in size.  Here you can see that her legs are not fully spread out and she is easily over 8. Her last molt showed that she was just shy of 9.  I am guessing many people are just going to say, I just happen to have a large LP.  Well,  I have seen larger.  So for all you saying that 7- 8 is the average,  I believe the average is 8+.


10'' is massive even for a theraphosa sp. Realistically, L.parahybana is a 7-8'' range spider...with some specimens maybe reaching 9''.

I think it would be unwise to assume they get so large when there has never been any real evidence to prove that. The species is probably the most common in the hobby, they are literally everywhere...if there was a 10'' specimen out there in someone's collection, surely we would have seen it by now.

I have five specimens of differing sizes, one female two MMs and two unsexed juveniles. Both the males matured over 7'', which tells me they are a fairly large species...just not 10'' range like many advertise them as.

That title belongs mainly to theraphosa, and maybe some pamphos and phormics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom 13 (Jun 3, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> A quarter only works for scale on your side of the pond lol.
> 
> 6"-7" is average, 8" is large, 9" is a freak (this is assuming that all the people claiming they have 9" LPs aren't actually full of it but until I see definitive proof of one then I'm assuming they are), 10" is a myth (if someone shows me a 10" LP in the flesh then I'll eat my SAF's next moult).


6-7 average for an LP??  that is like saying they do not get any larger than a  brachypalma smithi.   How often did you feed your LP?? If you had one.  Also, yes on my side of the pond 1 inch is equal to your 2.54 cm since you guys do metric ( or 25.4mm if you want to get more technical). Easy to look up. Also on your side of the pond, a guy from Whitey Exotics has one that is near 9 inches as well on video.  Have a nice day!!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ran (Jun 3, 2018)

I have an 8 year old female LP and she is just a little over 7”...I’m sure there are LP’s over 8”. At this point when she molts she is really just getting thicker/heavier.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 3, 2018)

I work with a 13 year old female LP who's a little bit over 8 now, but she's an absolute giant of her kind as far as I'm concerned. I'll have to see if I can remember to set her next to a ruler given she just molted again recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 3, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> 6-7 average for an LP??  that is like saying they do not get any larger than a  brachypalma smithi.   How often did you feed your LP?? If you had one.  Also, yes on my side of the pond 1 inch is equal to your 2.54 cm since you guys do metric ( or 25.4mm if you want to get more technical). Easy to look up. Also on your side of the pond, a guy from Whitey Exotics has one that is near 9 inches as well on video.  Have a nice day!!


It should be noted that he(Whitey Exotics) does not measure diagonally, instead measuring with the molt directly alongside the tape.

Edit:
The video in question, in which the molt even lengthwise is definitely not 9 inches...


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 3, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> 6-7 average for an LP?? that is like saying they do not get any larger than a brachypalma smithi.


Not really, assuming you mean what is now Brachypelma hamorii then they max out at around 6".

LPs get about the same size as A. geniculata.



Venom 13 said:


> How often did you feed your LP??


Not relevant, you could feed twice as often as I do and end up with a spider that matures at a smaller than average size



Venom 13 said:


> If you had one.


I have a parahybana and difficilis, both are around 6", the former is due a moult soon but I can't see her overtaking my genic.



Venom 13 said:


> Also, yes on my side of the pond 1 inch is equal to your 2.54 cm since you guys do metric ( or 25.4mm if you want to get more technical). Easy to look up.


 Nice try at being a smart-arse but what I meant was "no-one outside the US knows how big a quarter is", when you use an object for scale it generally works best when that object is universal.



Venom 13 said:


> Also on your side of the pond, a guy from Whitey Exotics has one that is near 9 inches as well on video. Have a nice day!!


No he doesn't, it's barely even 8". Toodle-doo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom 13 (Jun 4, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> Not really, assuming you mean what is now Brachypelma hamorii then they max out at around 6".
> 
> LPs get about the same size as A. geniculata.
> 
> ...


Smart-arse?? I believe I mentioned a quarter in an inch in length to give it scale. And if you look it up, it is 2.54cm.  Again something that you can look up.  And sorry, my geni does not even come close to the LP I have in this pic. Post a pic of your geni with something that is 2.54cm next to it and post the pic.  Im sure you got a coin there that is 2.54cm for scale.  Lets see what you are talking about.


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 4, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> Im sure you got a coin there that is 2.54cm for scale.  Lets see what you are talking about.


I'm sure he'll probably just use a ruler.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 4, 2018)

My L klugi is probably about 5.5 to just under 6 inches. She measured out to 5"but since has molted.

The Lasiodora genus typically maxes out at 7 to 8.5" with the occasional larger specimen. 10" individuals are extremely rare, probably the top 1% of the bunch.





She's molted once since then but seldom climbs the glass so getting another shot may not be possible.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 4, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> Post a pic of your geni with something that is 2.54cm next to it and post the pic.


I personally like to use bananas for scale. Or plantains in a pinch.

Seriously though, rulers. Rulers can't really be debated, measuring something with a coin can be.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Award 2


----------



## spookyvibes (Jun 4, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> It interesting to see how everyone thinks that a LP can not get to 10 inches.  Here is a pic of my LP next to a quarter just to give scale. We know a quarter is 1 inch in size.  Here you can see that her legs are not fully spread out and she is easily over 8. Her last molt showed that she was just shy of 9.  I am guessing many people are just going to say, I just happen to have a large LP.  Well,  I have seen larger.  So for all you saying that 7- 8 is the average,  I believe the average is 8+.


she’s seven quarters

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 4 | Cake 1 | Beer 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 4, 2018)

Venom 13 said:


> Smart-arse?? I believe I mentioned a quarter in an inch in length to give it scale.


Here is what you said exactly as you wrote it.



Venom 13 said:


> Here is a pic of my LP next to a quarter just to give scale.


That's like me saying "Here's my Theraphosa next to a £2 coin or a 50 pence piece for scale", nobody outside of The UK is going to have a monkeys as to what I'm on about unless they've seen one in person, this is why the object needs to be something universal (i.e. an instantly recognisable item available the world over in a uniform size that is not up for debate)



Venom 13 said:


> Post a pic of your geni with something that is 2.54cm next to it and post the pic. Im sure you got a coin there that is 2.54cm for scale. Lets see what you are talking about.


Like an actual inch? Or several of them arranged in a (arguably not so) pretty little line? Her last moult which is 6.5" DLS.




Both of my Lasiodora females are around 6"

Here is the difficilis at full strech.

View media item 43661
Measurement taken from the same points her opposite legs are at to get her DLS.




I'm not disturbing my parahybana to get pictures as she's currently in pre-moult, I'll happily post a picture of her exuvia next to a tape measure once she's moulted but she won't be bigger than the genic.


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jun 4, 2018)

Best I could do is get her molt as she’s still recovering right now, and it was pretty brittle so this is the best shot I could get. It’s using the correct tool to measure a spider, and on top of a measuring tape

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 5, 2018)

The only way that I know of to get a totally accurate molt is to gas them with CO2 (or cool to 55-60 degrees) and carefully fully extend the legs on a ruler.

The risk doesn't, strictly in my opinion, justify it.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 5, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> The only way that I know of to get a totally accurate *molt* is to gas them with CO2 (or cool to 55-60 degrees) and carefully fully extend the legs on a ruler.
> 
> The risk doesn't, strictly in my opinion, justify it.


I think ole' Jiminy Cricket* was trying to get through.  

You can get an accurate *measurement* (of an adult specimen, as the gains in size are negligible) by measuring the most recent *molt.*

If you recognize a certain method (like knocking a tarantula out to measure it) as being risky to the health of the animal *do not even mention it on the internet in the first place.* It does nothing but give people bad ideas. Some people are very selective in the information they retain, and may very well gloss over the warning of, "the risk doesn't justify it." 

Anesthetizing a tarantula is something that (IMO) should only be mentioned in the context of scientific articles or in dire emergency situations where you have to immobilize a tarantula to administer first aid.

Never underestimate the stupidity of your fellow man. 


* Jiminy Cricket is a fictional character that represents the conscience of a puppet. In this context, Jiminy Cricket took control of Mr. Lightning777's fingers for as long as he was able in order to replace the word "measurement" with "molt" to remind us that collecting a molt is much easier and safer than gassing your tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 6, 2018)

I actually tried that with the molt. It was heavily damaged and shrunk to about 2/3rds it's original size. All the legs were broken.

Even though the tarantula is obviously 5 inches, the molt didn't really get past 3 inches and that was only if you sorta pieced it back together again.

Actually I've heard of breeders chilling them to 55 degrees or using CO2 to sex them. They put the T on its back and attempt to manipulate the epigastric furrow to see if there is an actual slit or to use a dissecting scope to look for those spinnerets that create the sperm web (forgot spelling)

The actual risk isn't very high.  The mortality rate is probably less then 1%. The main risk is that it either isn't sedated or wakes up faster then you thought.

Handling a T for an extended period of time or letting it hang out on your shoulder while you watch the football game is 50x worse.

Given the choice, I'd rather sedate all 10 of my tarantulas then risk feeding one of them a mouse.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 6, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> I actually tried that with the molt. It was heavily damaged and shrunk to about 2/3rds it's original size. All the legs were broken.


Well, don't wait so long to get the molt out 
Yes, I know you can't always reach it right away. This is what we call, "tough luck"



Whitelightning777 said:


> Given the choice, I'd rather sedate all 10 of my tarantulas then risk feeding one of them a mouse.


Oh, Mr. Lightning777, you tickle my gigglebox. In what world is this a choice that needs to be made?

I think that meets my quota for replying to you in a single thread. Until we meet again 

EDIT to add:


Whitelightning777 said:


> Even though the tarantula is obviously 5 inches, the molt didn't really get past 3 inches and that was only if you sorta pieced it back together again.


That's why I specified "adult specimen" Your tarantula is still growing, and it is a Lasiodora sp., of course the molt is significantly smaller than your tarantulas current size. In this case, the best way for you to get an accurate measurement of your tarantula is to do exactly what you've already done. Wait for the spider to crawl on the glass and slap a ruler up there

Reactions: Funny 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 6, 2018)

I periodically toss the link to this application out when the question of measurement techniques arises. This being an older thread, I may have already done so, but I'll include it again anyway. I don't recall getting any feedback on it from other users, though. I find it to be fairly accurate when used correctly. It's a snake measurement tool, but not limited to that, of course.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/snakemt/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 8, 2018)

I have the tape measure ready to go but usually she never messes with the glass.  99% of the time it's eyes up fangs down like it should be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mirandarachnid (Jun 9, 2018)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> I periodically toss the link to this application out when the question of measurement techniques arises. This being an older thread, I may have already done so, but I'll include it again anyway. I don't recall getting any feedback on it from other users, though. I find it to be fairly accurate when used correctly. It's a snake measurement tool, but not limited to that, of course.
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/snakemt/


That's interesting, I'll have to check that out on my potato laptop at home. Is it pretty self explanatory, or is there a bit of a learning curve?


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 9, 2018)

Now I have to get WINE to run it on Linux....


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jun 11, 2018)

Mirandarachnid said:


> That's interesting, I'll have to check that out on my potato laptop at home. Is it pretty self explanatory, or is there a bit of a learning curve?


Practically no learning curve at all, IMO. You just  put something in of a pre-determined size with the critter being measured, (I use a small six-inch ruler these days) set the unit with a couple clicks, and then click the points on the critter you want to measure. Ten minutes of practice should do the trick, if that. There is a help menu that will explain it better than I am trying to do.

The only tricky part is that you need to do the best job possible of having the measurement object on the same plane as the critter. Which could take a couple tries especially for something that sees everything as food, so you have to be a bit stealthy at times. I've always gotten satisfactory results that were close enough for my purposes.

Keep in mind that because of the standard measuring method of tarantulas, you may not be able to get a straight diagonal line for measuring if the spider is not positioned perfectly. But you can make small tweaks and not lose too much accuracy. I'll include a photo showing what I mean...

As you can see by the number on the top left, at the time of the measurement, my LP was at 5.8 inches. You set the numbers as "units" but it's all the same as far as I can tell. Also, you'll notice the slight zig-zag that I had to use because the spider was not aligned perfectly, but I consider the variable negligible for my purposes. I'm satisfied to say that the spider is 5.8 inches and leave it at that

I also tested the program by setting the unit of the ruler and then measuring the ruler with the software, which resulted in the number I had entered for I, 6 units.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 25, 2018)

My biggest lp is 7-7.5” female maybe near 7.7-8” stretching after molt , no were near the 10” insane sales tactics used by dealers . Has anyone seen a ligit female or male over 9”? With proof/ picture.
Still a very cool genus very hardy!! Not bulky like theraphosa tho.
Still hope they find some affordable colorfull lasiodoras!!!


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Jun 25, 2018)

Ultum is back!!!  Bringing the knowledge and questions only a master can conjure!!!! My imaginary LP is the largest ever! No ruler, quarter, half piece, or metric system could ever measure.   

No pics either, you'll just have to take my word for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venomgland (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine just molted this week and is about 3" now. Looking very leggy too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jun 27, 2018)

Mine is 0 inches at the moment, because I don’t have one yet =(. But I am hopeful I will have a Lasiodora parahybana sling by years end. I’m working my wife over real hard and making promises I’m going to regret in the future to get one. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

